
What Is Google’s Market Share for Search? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/what-is-googles-market-share-for-search/
======
franklinho
I feel like Pricenomic's traffic numbers would be skewed. Their articles tend
to be about pretty high minded topics.

We always forget that there's a large portion of the internet that still uses
Yahoo, AOL, and other platforms that we'd consider old hat.

